# Lots of different insects



## davholla (Sep 14, 2021)

Bee on an buttercup, .Dollypers Hill Nature Reserve TQ 31664 58635
The real size is 5.77 mm, magnification is 1.8



IMG_1237_Beev2 by davholla2002, on Flickr

Male mosquito magnification 1.0.
Body size 3.82 mm the leg in the air is 9.05 mm



IMG_1189_Mosquitov2 by davholla2002, on Flickr

Female Marmalade Hoverfly - Episyrphus balteatus.

Dollypers Hill Nature Reserve TQ 31663 58636 24th Jun 2021



EF7A4864_Hoverflyv2 by davholla2002, on Flickr

Parasitic Wasp, Dollypers Hill Nature Reserve TQ 31663 58636



EF7A4802_Waspv2 by davholla2002, on Flickr

Two moths from the moth trap, TQ 40100 68716
Stack of a few photos.



EF7A4575_Mothv2 by davholla2002, on Flickr


----------



## lesno1 (Sep 14, 2021)

Nice variety Dave well done


----------



## Space Face (Sep 14, 2021)

Decent set.  The first two are very good.


----------



## Jeff15 (Sep 14, 2021)

Nice set.....


----------



## davholla (Sep 14, 2021)

Space Face said:


> Decent set.  The first two are very good.


Thanks I was quite pleased with the mosquito - if only he had held his leg still I could have got a stack.


----------



## jeffashman (Sep 14, 2021)

Nice set! I don't think that mosquito is going to have much luck drawing blood from that carton.


----------



## davholla (Sep 14, 2021)

jeffashman said:


> Nice set! I don't think that mosquito is going to have much luck drawing blood from that carton.


Thank you but it is a male so will not want to try blood.
Remember with most insects only the females cause problems for us.
There is some evidence that can be true for a hairless primate as well.


----------



## K9Kirk (Sep 14, 2021)

Nice set. #2 ... love the shot, hate the creature.


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Sep 14, 2021)

-

The mosquito is the only one I HATE but
you were most successful with!


----------

